# Preservatives,  Child skin facts, Organic Labeling,    Thread links.



## Prysm

USDA Organic Labeling






						USDA Organic labeling...
					

Here is a handy link.  USDA Organic Labeling (.pdf)




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				




The FACTS about a child skin, including babies






						The FACTS about a childs skin : includes babies
					

I thought this was an important link so I have made a sticky out of it.  Whatever you do folks, your baby, child should not be a guinea pig.  You should read the facts here: http://www.clinuvel.com/photocare/knowledge-hub/mothers-children-skin/childrens-skin




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				




Preservative info






						Preservative info....
					

Thanks goes to member Barb for posting this info.  Preservatives for Personal Care  Cosmetics  Cosmetics are substances especially prepared to improve, beautify and generally increase the attractiveness of the person. The use of cosmetics is an ancient practice and the continued popularity...




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				




Preservatives - Geoguard Ultra






						Preservatives - Geoguard Ultra
					

With the recent conversations about preservatives I wanted to share with you a document from Geoguard Ultra.  Within it there are some charts showing what bacteria and mold was found in unpreserved products.  This is definitely worth the read even if you aren't going to be using this product.




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------

